
Who lost the most followers in Twitter’s sweeping bot purge? Twitter - karthiks25
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/who-lost-the-most-followers-in-twitters-sweeping-bot-purge-twitter-2018-08-01
======
emaercklein
Interesting that Twitter itself lost the most followers by a huge amount (as
an absolute number) but the CEOWorld Magazine losing 64% is a staggering
metric...

